# Alphabet - Google - YouTube Business Practices



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 28, 2018)

In case you have not noticed, my name has "Vid" in it, which lets people know that video is a central theme for me.  I started putting together an idea of what I wanted to do many years ago.  Back then, the idea that YouTube might be able to support people seemed like a possibility.  A lot went wrong as I tried to build what I was doing, and I never got to the point where I felt like "monetizing" what I was doing.  So my videos are not and have never been, monetized.  In fact, I do not even promote my "VidThreeNorth" name in any real sense.  I used the name and any reputation that I have is simply based on what I do as an extension of myself.

Max Yuryev is somewhat similar, but he has gone further and as a business man he has achieved some reasonable success.  But recently he has come into conflict with YouTube, according to him, as a result of their business practices.  Since I have not made money from YouTube, I cannot say from personal experience what is going on here.  But if he stops his posts, which I have found helpful, I will be quite sad.

NOTE:  This is long -- 19:13.

"Youtube SCREWED Me (and they won't fix it)"
Posted by Max Yuryev on Jul 9, 2018


----------



## Derrel (Jul 28, 2018)

What a lousy video Max has above...blathering on, *NOT explaining* anything that was done, but merely _assuming the user understands_ the situation...a waste of time. He should have somebody who understands public speaking help him write a script, and learn how NOT to assume that the viewers watching the video know the system inside and out, because his video is simply awful...an utter waste of a person's time. Seriously.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 28, 2018)

I couldn’t sit through the whole thing. I guess I just don’t care enough about what YouTube did to him.


----------



## vin88 (Jul 30, 2018)

videos';  i try to avoid them.  several problems:  they do not replace "tech  manules" [for us old guys] and camera or car manual videos  are dificult.      etc.,   i think some video editors realy dont know the subject.  vin


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Dec 3, 2018)

If you are posting on YouTube to make money, you are trying to make money off of a medium that most consider free. Folks watch your video then move on to the next.

Some may take advantage of your revenue producing website, which is a good thing, but to expect YouTube have even the slightest concern for your degree of success is unrealistic.

If they were concerned about your success, they would be charging quite a bit for their services.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 3, 2018)

Grandpa Ron said:


> If you are posting on YouTube to make money, you are trying to make money off of a medium that most consider free. Folks watch your video then move on to the next.
> 
> Some may take advantage of your revenue producing website, which is a good thing, but to expect YouTube have even the slightest concern for your degree of success is unrealistic.
> 
> If they were concerned about your success, they would be charging quite a bit for their services.



Well, at one time, there were thousands of people who received pretty good checks from YouTube, as payment for the views their videos garnered. Some of the top video content creators made big, big money from YouTube. But,apparently, somehow that system has been dismantled by YouTube, and the content creators were screwed over, and are pi**ed off about it; I guess (not sure, really) that today, YouTube is no longer writing checks to its content creators/uploaders, but is instead, requiring the content creators/uploaders to seek out other ways to be compensated, such as sponsorships from other firms. So---at one time, content creators were PAYED if their videos were viewed to a high degree, and while viewers can view YouTube for free, there was a time period when the _creators_ of popular videos were payed, either a little bit, to a lot, to obscene amounts of money.

At one time, the *very-most-popular* YouTube channels generated huge amounts of money for their creators; apparently now that has all pretty much gone away.


----------



## vin88 (Dec 3, 2018)

"grampa"     i dont know what you are talking about.  i dont sell,  explain your self!


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Dec 4, 2018)

Well I guess I stand corrected. 

As an outsider to the workings of YouTube, I look for things that interest me. It is a nifty service and it is free. 

How to re-hair a violin bow, how to load cut film into a 4x5 holder, how to design a ham radio antenna, how to use 120 film in my 127 format camera, how to play claw hammer banjo and the sheet music for "Margret's waltz" are just a few of the topics I have looked up in the last two months alone.

When I find what want, there are usually a half dozen videos showing what I need to know. Some of these video presenters offer subscriptions to their website for more in-depth continuing instructions. However, some of the presenters post a continuing series of numbered videos, taking you from start to their latest offering.

I must admit I was totally amazed to learn that YouTube would pay people to post information. My only question was why?  

I have used You Tube for years and there has always been a plethora of information. It is hard to believe that at one time they had to pay people to post. It is just proof positive you are never too old to learn something new.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 4, 2018)

I don't know if I watched this whole thing before or not, but don't people get revenue from ads that accompany their videos? (Oh yeah, he mentions Google's AdSense). Which is at least partly seems to be why there have been some people doing videos that are sensational fluff just to get people to watch so they can make money. 

You know, you gotta read Terms... and those can change without notification or cause (which might be what happened here, and would have been stated in the Terms, that people don't seem to read! lol). 

Ron you seem to be watching the type videos I do; I've been watching demos on needlework etc. that people do as a hobby, just for fun, not trying to make money from it. Or for something more indepth there's always taking a course or class where an instructor gets paid for their time and expertise.

Wait, didn't he say his primary income isn't from this, but then say he does this full time?? (I've been half listening to it while I'm on here.) Sounds like he'll need to start contracting with the clients he says he's been turning down. (Oh, he is taking on more jobs; well, yeah... ya gotta work for a living). So his complaint is he won't have the extra money to hire someone to do these videos, so I guess he won't need to hire someone if he's not doing the videos!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 4, 2018)

Grandpa Ron said:


> I must admit I was totally amazed to learn that YouTube would pay people to post information. My only question was why?


they don't pay people to post content, they share the ad revenue generated from the content posted.

it's a win win.  google gets to sell ads and make an exorbitant amount of money by simply providing a platform, in turn they share in the revenue stream for the person providing the content.  this incentives publishers to submit better, higher quality content and work harder to get viewers.

a LOT of people make a good living off you tube, which required a lot of work to create the content worthy of the revenue stream.  some people get lucky.

problem is, when you piss off your "employer" and you have no other skills/backup plan...


looks like his account was hacked, just recently got it fixed after 6mos, and said he lost about $12-14,000 from it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah, it seems like he was quite public about it, but then it might have gotten hacked, so I don't know... Looks like he's still been doing videos and posted about a week ago that he got his channel remonetized (which seems to be something of a convoluted mystery). So I guess he can go back to making money talking on/at his computer and turning away potential clients for his wedding videography business if he wants! lol There are good videos on YouTube but a lot that aren't really that good as much as people figure out how to promote themselves and how to get followers/views. To each his own I guess.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 4, 2018)

the hijacking explanation is weak. all his emails from youtube all looked fake.  who knows what happened, but he probably could have tried harder than posting some videos and picked up a phone.


----------

